# Is a broken/corroded brake disc splash cover an mot fail?



## kevinpaulm (Sep 17, 2019)

Hi members, I just wondered , ive my mot in two weeks and my rear brake disc splash plate covers have always been corroded, to the point that I think it was last year, probably post mot , that some part of the back of one had broken off (and a stone got into the brakes in addition). would anyone know if this is an MOT fail if the brake disck splash covers are corroded/partly missing? Ive owned my TT nearly 3 years and they always were rusty, but I never previously had an advisory. I had my mot with halfords last year and am thinking of touching base with them prior to my next mot with them which is booked next friday and putting the date back a week, to give me time to get these replaced. Does anyone know/suspect if this might be an mot fail at all please? I take it that you have to have the rest of the rear brakes off to access them? Best regards, Kevin.

BRAKE DISC COVER SPLASH PLATE


----------



## davebowk (Aug 16, 2019)

Not an MOT fail as far as i know, and might need to remove the hubs to replace them.


----------



## kevinpaulm (Sep 17, 2019)

Thanks Davebowk!!!


----------



## corrado1.8t (Mar 22, 2012)

it is a fail with us (ireland)


----------



## EddieMunster321 (Jan 14, 2016)

kevinpaulm said:


> if this might be an mot fail at all please? I take it that you have to have the rest of the rear brakes off to access them? Best regards, Kevin.
> 
> BRAKE DISC COVER SPLASH PLATE


Yes, it's definitely a fail; it isn't a fail if there isn't one, so most people take an angle-grinder and chop them off if they're rotten.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

just remove them.... an extra 2bhp 

I think any bits falling off or jagged enough to poke an eye out of a pedestrian / victim is a fail


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

One of mine fell off early last year as it got so rusty. It didn't fall off cleanly, oh no, it caught on the inside of the wheel and gouged a nice scratch around the paint on the inside before it went. Passed the MOT in November without it, even though the one on the other side is there so it's clear there should be something there. That's in England, not sure where the OP is.

I was going to swap them, got some new ones from eBay which it turns out don't fit despite the compatibility chart saying they would. It does also seem to mean removing the hub to do it, so that's not happening any time soon. I originally thought I'd be able to modify them to slide on, but I don't think there's access and you'd have to pull the ABS sensor out because that pokes through the shield quite a distance.


----------



## kevinpaulm (Sep 17, 2019)

I have cancelled my halfords mot and discussed with my mechanic that I have often used- I've re booked my mot with him. his mot testers might be more sympathetic. The back of my splash guards are just about 100% there, but there is no lip on almost all of the splash guards.. so they are questionable might might pass i guess.. or they may not. they look like they could be a mare to get off.. or not depending on if the bolts are seized. my mechanic didn't recommend angle grinding them off.. hope they pass. Kevin


----------



## Essex2Visuvesi (Oct 22, 2019)

Mine passed with them about 80% there


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

mine are like Swiss cheese passed ok,


----------



## GMTTmk1 (Oct 8, 2018)

I replaced these when I had the hubs off to replace the rear bearings recently, and made a classic mistake while I was at it.
I pressed the bearings and hubs back in BEFORE the dust shields...meaning they wouldn't fit over the hub and the bolts wouldn't fit even if I could get the shields over.
Rather than admit defeat I angled the guards and bent them gently to open the gap to fit over the hubs, and cut 10mm off the little bolts so they would slip in.
A bit of loctite on the little bolts and job done!
If anyone makes my mistake there's the get-out! :lol:


----------



## jlloyd1 (Mar 17, 2017)

just rebuilt my front suspension and changed bearings etc .

unless my memory has gone which is a possibility the dust covers are held on with three 10mm bolts that are accessible

with the hubs on.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

jlloyd1 said:


> just rebuilt my front suspension and changed bearings etc .
> 
> unless my memory has gone which is a possibility the dust covers are held on with three 10mm bolts that are accessible
> 
> with the hubs on.


I haven't looked at the fronts on mine (or not recently, in any case) but the OP was asking about the rear. Useful to know the fronts may be easier to access. Does the ABS sensor poke through them, like on the rear, or is it away from the shield area?


----------



## IanW (Jan 7, 2019)

Back one's need the hubs removing to replace, mine were just held together with the rust. I cut them off and run without & left the bolts in.

Passed MOT not even an advisory about them.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

I can't see mention of them in the GB MOT Manual.
There is mention of drum backing plates though.

But if they were corroded/loose and liable to move and get trapped in something causing an undesirable/dangerous situation, then that could be an issue (as would them being loose and liable to fly off....).


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Cheap aftermarket splash covers exist on autodoc, will probably need painting but nothing a spray can cant fix.

Now I don't know how easy it is to fit them.


----------

